# Recessed lighting fitment



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am installing 4'' recessed lighting in an old existing ceiling which has been covered with new blueboard. I am using 4'' halo remodel housings. My problem is that the clips that flip out to hold the housing in place seem like they are designed for new 1/2'' or 5/8'' bluebaord only? The holes on my application are all different around the interior perimeter, some sides are strictly the new blueboard, some sides have old strapping and wood that bring the ceiling thickness to 1'' or more. So, i cant close the clips? This must be a common situatoon. You would think that the clips should be somewhat adjustable. Any suggestions?


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Use tek screws where you can , another mod is to customize the clips.
When in the field, improvise.


----------



## sparkey1305 (Mar 27, 2011)

Everything about residential is improv.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

IMO, Very, very poor craftmanship to secure a recessed light by blue board.


----------



## Slider (Jun 3, 2008)

Use progress cans for this type of job with thick ceilings. Much easier. The halos or whatevers clips are only made for the 1/2 inch or 5/8 or somthing close. It will be a fight and it sucks. I hope you mean green board.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Juno's work better than Halo's on the thicker ceilings. Try bending the clip out slightly with your linemans before putting them in


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

I ended up using commercial electric housing which look exactly the same as the Halo housings but for some reason the clips were a little softer and flexed much easier.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

journeyman777 said:


> I ended up using commercial electric housing which look exactly the same as the Halo housings but for some reason the clips were a little softer and flexed much easier.


Hack work. I never use that home cheapo commercial electric crap. Had a customer who supplied the material for me and bought that crap. Worst stuff I've see in my life, swore I would never use it again. Worse than using blue boxes


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

everything installed nicely, and is working great. It was the customers choice of lights.


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*tofer*



MF Dagger said:


> Juno's work better than Halo's on the thicker ceilings. Try bending the clip out slightly with your linemans before putting them in


 juno makes a better fixture overall , less labor involved


----------

